# [SOLVED] Pro Logic Setting on Samsung Home Theater



## duesentrieb

Hi,
I am a proud owner of a new Samsung HT-D5530 system. From what I understand the Pro Logic II decoder is allows to upmix stereo (or mono) signals to 5.1 surround sound. Dolby allowed three basic modes of which Samsung utilizes Music and Movie mode. They also have a
- Pro Logic Mode (what does that do other than the music and movie mode?)
- Matrix mode (I believe I've read somewhere that this mode is used for upmixing from mono sources?)
- Stereo mode

I can switch between these modes even when viewing movies with Dolby Digital sound (or probably DTS, but I couldn't try that so far). I believe that I do not need a Pro Logic processor when receiving a Dolby Digital or DTS signal.

What mode should I set my Pro Logic II processor to? I can not find a button which allows me to switch to DTS or Dolby Digital.

Thank you a lot for any help. I am already a bit puzzled about the different options and the manual is not so great...

(cable box is connected directly to HT via optical cable; HT has a built-in blu ray)


----------



## v-six

*Re: Pro Logic Setting on Samsung Home Theater*

Your manual is pretty vague about using the direct digital signal (Dolby DTS, or something of that flavor). For sources already encoded for surround sound, you don't want to use Pro Logic. The manual does a have a table of what your PLII modes are, if you're interested: http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/c...7/AH68-02332F_REV01_HT-D5500_EN1_web_0117.pdf

Matrix mode can be a stereo or mono source. Normally, that takes whatever signal you have and pushes it to all 5 speakers equally.


----------



## JimE

*Re: Pro Logic Setting on Samsung Home Theater*

When using digital sources (ie: DD5.1 or DTS), all processing should be disabled to hear the audio as it was meant to be heard.


----------



## duesentrieb

*Re: Pro Logic Setting on Samsung Home Theater*

Thanks for the replies. In the meantime I found out that this is indeed the case. The Samsung AVR does unfortunately not indicate what signal it receives so I had to try and listen to find out that the Dolby Processing is automatically disabled when a DTS or DD5.1 signal is detected.

Furthermore, I only found out last week that I had to active Surround Sound in my cable box, otherwise I probably would have realized earlier that the processing disables automatically. Maybe I should write Samsung that they should think about a signal type indicator.

Nonetheless I thank you for all your responses!

Best,
Duesentrieb


----------

